# Conduit over fill - Cat 6 cables



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I hardly do much low voltage installations so I think I might have messed up. About 6 months ago I pulled in some cat-6 cables in conduit.
I was not even thinking about the 40% rule.
I ran 3/4" EMT and installed 5 CAT-6 cables into a run that was about 100 feet.
The cables pulled in quite easily even with a couple of 90 degree bends.
I fired up all 5 of the cameras and they worked fine and are still functioning perfectly. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I didn't do the math but it appears 5 cat-6 cables is not more than the 40% fill. I would not worry about it.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

You’re fine. I just did one with 6. Certified fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As far as the NEC is concerned you have some latitude with conduit fill because you aren't even required to use a chapter 3 wiring method. The conduit fill still matters from a perspective of abusing the cable. 

The telecom standards are not really law although the NEC does reference them in a FPN. But you may be bound by a contract spec and those standards might be considered a best practice. By the way, those same standards limit you to 270 degrees of bend rather than 360. 

Cat 6 cable varies quite a bit in diameter so some you're limited to three to stay under 40% in 3/4", some you're good with 5. But unless you have to use a lot of tension to pull it in, it won't make a bit of difference on the cable's performance.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

BICSI standards are suggestions only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Check the 2017 code about POE. To me it was sort of confusing because I do not do much POE work where the heat could build up. Regular Cat 5 or Cat 6 cables might have to be rated for limited power wiring also. CMPLP. ??


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I probably could have jammed 7 into 3/4" but that would have been hard on the cable for sure. As for cable abuse. I agree that is a major concern with such a baby size conductor. I was very gentle when I pulled in the cat-6. It was the thin stuff not that gel filled triple shield underground cable. yuck!


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

270 degrees, 270 degrees , 100 times 
I love learning new things


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

kb1jb1 said:


> Check the 2017 code about POE. To me it was sort of confusing because I do not do much POE work where the heat could build up. Regular Cat 5 or Cat 6 cables might have to be rated for limited power wiring also. CMPLP. ??


The CM rating is higher than the CL's, so you can use CMR / CMP without issue. 

Table 725.154(G) - Cable Substitutions


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

As far as electrical inspection goes I always hear the same two things regarding Cat rated cables: independent secured above drop ceilings. And we have inspectors who demand cables be identified with a label at both ends and the faceplate on the jack as well. just cause they are inspectors........ Oh and the other one is plenum rated. After that, anything goes.................


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The 2017 code addresses cable bundling and wattage of the devices. It is a new section 725.144.


----------

